# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Mago para acción en performance de terror en Madrid

## Lukan

Hola, he visto este anuncio y lo pongo por si le interesa a alguien. No es mío el anuncio.

Se busca mago con experiencia en mentalismo y residente en Madrid para acción en performance de terror. El mago elegirá los juegos a realizar y la productora se encargará de crear el guión para la performance. La persona encargada de la selección y producción tiene experiencia en el mundo de la magia y, especialmente, del mentalismo. Interesados contactar a través de info@factoriadeterror.comEsta dirección electrónica esta protegida contra spam bots. Necesita activar JavaScript para visualizarla

www.factoriadeterror.com



Bueno, ahi lo teneis, 
Saludos!!

----------


## zhoraida

Gracias por Lukan, la convocatoria tambien la pusimos aquí en magiapotagia hace dos posts. 
Edité el post ayer porque ya hemos cerrado el proceso de selección. 

Gracias por tu interés y saludos.

----------


## Iban

Cerrado el proceso, cerrado el hilo.  :Smile1:

----------

